# Do I have to have a care label sewn to my t-shirt?



## lefty123451 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi there,

Just wondering if I have to sew a care instruction label to my t-shirt or can I provide a hang tag that specifies all the washing instructions?

I live in Australia, may be different international laws.

Thanks.


----------



## lefty123451 (Oct 26, 2010)

don't worry. Found my answer here -

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t2669.html


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

That's quick


----------

